# Good list of WWI battles here.



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 6, 2009)

Covers all the major battles. 

First World War.com - Battles - All by Date


----------



## davebender (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks to me like it covers all the major battles involving Britain. Most of the other major battles are missing from the list.


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 7, 2009)

davebender said:


> Looks to me like it covers all the major battles involving Britain. Most of the other major battles are missing from the list.



 There's plenty of battles on there that didn't involve Britain at all, Otranto and the Piave immediately spring to mind. If you use the sidebar and view battles by theatre, you will see non-British battles are well covered. Ironically, the French seem to get the worst deal, seems to be relatively little about Verdun (it hasn't been 'broken up' like the Somme has) or the 1917 offensive?


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 7, 2009)

doesn't even mention the Canadians in Paschendaele or the Last Hundred days


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 7, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> doesn't even mention the Canadians in Paschendaele or the Last Hundred days



Writing a history of Passchendaele without the Canadians is totally pointless... I suspect it would be very short as well...


----------



## imalko (Apr 10, 2009)

As far as I could see, there isn't a single battle on that list fought by Serbian army against Austria-Hungary in 1914 and against combined German, Austrian and Bulgarian forces later in the war.


----------



## davebender (Apr 10, 2009)

Most of the battles fought by France and Russia are also missing.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 14, 2009)

Does anybody know of a better site with more information? 

It's always interesting reading about WWII, but sometimes a WWI itch can get me as well.


----------



## davebender (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't know of a single site that adequately covers all the major WWI battles. The 3 major fronts (in order of importance) are Russia, France and Italy.

WarChron - Austro-Germans Recapture Przemysl
WarChron is probably the best web site for the Eastern Front. "The Eastern Front" by Norman Stone is also a great source.

"Myth of the Great War" by Mosier has good coverage of the war in France. Other then that most of the good sources are in French.

The Italian front had some huge battles (larger then most of the BEF fights). Most of the good information is in Italian.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2009)

World War 1 Timeline 1914-1919 - Worldwar-1.net


----------

